# Wild Turkeys



## NYBOY (Sep 15, 2009)

This morning when I stepped out my front door, 5 wild turkeys where on my lawn. Being used to pigeons, these birds where giants!! Nice way to start the day.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What.... no picture???


----------

